# XAMPP - Mysql startet nicht



## DarkGhost552 (17. November 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem mit XAMPP bzw. lampp(linux)
Ich habe mir  die neuste version (1.7.3a) auf meinen Linux server geladen hae auch alles gemacht wie es in der anleitung stand jedoch will er mysql einfach nicht starten


Starting XAMPP for Linux 1.7.1...
XAMPP: Starting Apache with SSL (and PHP5)...
XAMPP: Starting MySQL...
XAMPP: Couldn't start MySQL!
XAMPP: Starting ProFTPD...
XAMPP for Linux started.

€dit:Betriebssystem:Linux Debian

Ich habe es jetzt auch schon mit der 1.7.1 version versucht(sieht man ja oben) klappt jedoch auch nicht -.-

kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## master bratack (12. Dezember 2010)

Hm.. vllt läuft MySQL schon. Ich arbeite zwar mit OpenSuSE aber probiers mal das:
Erst mal öffnest du die bash als root (durch su, wenn die SHell schon offen ist). Dann tippe mal

```
rcmysql status
```
ein.
Wenn gesagt wird das es schon läuft hast du den fehler gefunden. Wenn nicht, weiß ich auch nicht


----------

